# Acker's Sunbeam x manzurii



## Tony (May 5, 2020)

Pouch color is wonky but I like it anyway, I have a soft spot for these little pink Phrags.


----------



## abax (May 5, 2020)

I have that same soft spot. In fact, I love this
despite the "wonky" pouch.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 5, 2020)

Seems very perky! You know... if plants had personalities.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 6, 2020)

Nice, Tony!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

Cute!


----------

